# Velobase



## donmac70 (Oct 12, 2019)

Anyone know what's going on with the Velobase website?


----------



## juvela (Oct 13, 2019)

-----

Proprietor of VB Jon Fischer reports that problem located with host and not at their end.

States he has been thinking about making a change of host and this event brings idea to front hobb.

He does not however say how long outage is envisioned to be.

On the plus side site is not closing.

-----


----------



## juvela (Oct 14, 2019)

-----

Update -

Error message no longer showing.

This message now in its place -

"VeloBase.com is currently offline for system recovery. We should be back shortly."

-----


----------



## juvela (Oct 19, 2019)

-----

Update -

Site now back up and operating.

Message from webmaster -

"Hey all, sorry it took a while but VeloBase is BACK. I've been having problems with spam/bots and unfortunately work and other commitments haven't allowed me to put the time into the site that I've wanted to for quite some time. I am however committed to keeping VeloBase.com up and running for the C&V community that I so love. I will be looking for a couple of assistant admins for the site in the next few weeks/month just to help me keep tabs on things. The site pretty much runs itself these days short of the spam in the forum issues that I'm currently trying to resolve."

http://www.velobase.com

-----


----------

